# Okay Cappy, here we come!



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Leaving out today for a week at the beach  .  Hope to see Cappy while we are down there.  See ya'll next Sunday. :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Have a great time Bill!  :beach:


----------



## wittdog (Aug 5, 2006)

I've seen pics of cappy....do you really want to see him on the beach :razz:  Bill have a great time I hope cappy cooks something for you =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I've seen pics of cappy....do you really want to see him on the beach :razz:  Bill have a great time I hope cappy cooks something for you =P~



Hell, I've seen Bill in person and I know you don't want him on a beach.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Bill in a speedo??


----------



## wittdog (Aug 5, 2006)

They should ban those banana hammocks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> They should ban those banana hammocks.



I think with Bill it's a Lil' Gerkin Hammock!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2006)

believe me, we aint' going to the beach together.  Gotta cook
ribs.  hate to cook anything in this heat, but I'd be in trouble 
with his family if I didn't!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Captain Cashew?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2006)

That's Captain Morgan to you mister, spelled, Capitol M, little organ.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's Captain Morgan to you mister, spelled, Capitol M, little organ.



  

LOL You're a good man for coooking for em Cappy  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> believe me, we aint' going to the beach together.  Gotta cook
> ribs.  hate to cook anything in this heat, but I'd be in trouble
> with his family if I didn't!



Make sure if you need any help or suggestions with the ribs, that you ask Kathy, Bill really likes it when Kathy shows off her cooking prowess, or at least that's what I've heard. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2006)

well as always, the food was only surpassed by the fellowship.  What a great family.  I took ribs that were decent and Bill had a feast laid out..
shrimp and pineapple kabobs that were excellent (need that rub recipe),
shrimp stuffed abts, Maryland style blue crabs and shrimp, cucumber salad, potato salad, grilled green onions, and more.   Stuffed ourselves
and sat in rocking chairs on the porch watching the Atlantic waves roll in.
Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well as always, the food was only surpassed by the fellowship.  What a great family.  I took ribs that were decent and Bill had a feast laid out..
> shrimp and pineapple kabobs that were excellent (*need that rub recipe*),
> shrimp stuffed abts, Maryland style blue crabs and shrimp, cucumber salad, potato salad, grilled green onions, and more.   Stuffed ourselves
> and sat in rocking chairs on the porch watching the Atlantic waves roll in.
> Doesn't get much better than that.



You can get it *HERE *


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2006)

If that was Wolfe Rub, I'm gonna making lots of Wolfe shrimp.  They were great.  But I think it was something he came up with...it was a lot more
salty than WR.


----------



## Finney (Aug 11, 2006)

What made the crabs Maryland style?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 13, 2006)

:lmao:  :lmao: 





			
				brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------

